# [COMO] HP-nx5000 centrino wireless intel/pro 2200BG (Soluc.)

## Gentoosiastix

despues de echarle "horas" y bajarme el "ndiswrapper" (drivers hasefrochs) y los "iwp2200bg" de sourceforge.net  el cual pop cierto, no he sido capaz de cargar/instalar?? me da error... creo que el "make" no compila bien.

si alguien tiene una sugerencia? estare encantado de intentarlo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

(mientras no sea que lo tire a la basura  :Confused:  )

Ahora que lo tengo "fresco" y como veo que es un tema que "cuesta" un poco..... 

intentare que sea algo mas fácil para los demás.

El metodo: con ndiswrapper

Esta hecho sobre un Portatil hp-nx5000-centrino con una pci Intel-pro 2200BG kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r10

para los que tiene la "misma" tarjeta pero 2100 sabed que podéis  "emerger" el driver para Linux.

1º compilamos el kernel (damos por hecho, que todos sabemos como)

nos aseguramos de quitar el soporte SMP 

 *Quote:*   

> Procesor Type and features---->
> 
> 	[ NO ] Symetric multi-processing support

 

nos aseguramos de tener soporte para la PCMCIA

 *Quote:*   

> Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA......) ----->
> 
> PCMCIA/CardBus support ----> marcamos todo como "modulos"

 

Ahora toca "non-hamradio"

 *Quote:*   

>  Device Drivers ---->
> 
> 	[*] Networking support ------>
> 
> 		Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) ---->
> ...

 

Compilamos nuestro nuevo kernel y seguimos....

tened en cuenta que solo pongo las opciones necesarias para la pci-wireless 

 Ya tenemos nuestro kernel y vamos a por el "ndiswrapper" 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ndiswrapper 

 

ahora nos bajamos las "herramientas" necesarias.

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge wireless-tools 

 

otra posibilidad (la que he elegido yo) es..

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge hostap-drivers

 

este además de las wireless-tools te instala los pcmcia_cs 

O.K. ya tenemos lo que necesitamos................ pues no.

nos faltan los drivers para "hasefrochs XP" (léase W-XP) aqui lo mas facil es coger el CD que nos ha venido con el Portatil (uno que pone drivers) y buscarlos.... no tiene perdida.

Vale.. por si no quereis sacarlos del CD Bajadlos de aqui

Repasemos: tenemos instalado el "ndiswrapper"  nuestro kernel compilado... y los drivers del "maligno" bien.

 *Quote:*   

> 1º- # mkdir /lib/windrivers
> 
> #cp driver.inf /lib/windrivers
> 
> #cp driver.sys /lib/windrivers 

  en teoría con estos dos archivos es suficiente, pero yo los copie todos... (la 1ª vez me dijo que le faltaba una DLL?) 

 *Quote:*   

> #ndiswrapper -i /lib/windrivers/driver.inf

  esto cargara el driver.

 *Quote:*   

> #ndiswrapper -l
> 
> Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> w22n51 present 

 nos dice que driver tiene cargado.

 *Quote:*   

> #modprobe ndiswrapper

  cargamos el modulo-ndiswrapper

 *Quote:*   

> #loadndisdriver w22n51

  esto carga el driver, y deberíamos poder hacer..

#iwconfig y ver la red.. no olvides darle al botoncito (el de la antena) del portátil.

Ahora ya es cosa de configurar la red.. aquí como en todo cada uno sigue un método.

yo prefiero hacer un enlace a "eth0" que copiarlo y renombrarlo a "wlan0"

 *Quote:*   

>  #ln -sf  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 

 

con esto, cogerá la configuración que tengas para tu tarjeta eth0.

Lo demás, esta suficientemente explicado en los foros, pero si tenéis alguna duda intentare contestarla.

un saludo

Gracias a scootersmk y otros foreros, que son los que con sus post me han ayudado. casi todo lo he sacado de este Post y google  :Wink:  

EDITO: bueno aqui estoy de nuevo, he editado por si alguien hace una busqueda y quiere usar este post como referencia. 

 *Quote:*   

> a partir del kernel-2.6.14-gentoo tenemos soporte directo para ipw2100  e ipw2200 lo unico que hago ahora es marcarlo "et voila" a funcionar 

 

saludos a la aficcion

----------

## psm1984

mirate este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

PD: por el titulo parece que ya lo has solucionado  :Razz: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

si ya lo he solucionado... gracias, ahora me estoy currando un pequeño "como" para que la gente pueda orientarse en "castellano" Wink

----------

## Overpeer

Humm ... a lo mejor pregunto una chorrada pero ... ¿como descomprimo o como estraigo los ficheros del  archivo .EXE   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un  saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no preguntas ninguna chorrada...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   o por lo menos somos 2 los que nos preguntamos la misma ja,ja,ja

lo mejor, es que metas el CD de los drivers y despues de montarlo, te vas al directorio: 

 *Quote:*   

> # cd /mnt/cdrom/ (aqui hacemos ls para localizar la carpeta que nos interesa) 
> 
> #cd "carpeta drivers" (otra vez ls)  
> 
> # cp /mnt/cdrom/carpetadrivers/drivers /lib/windrivers

 

yo la verdad es que para estas cosas uso el "mc" (Midnight Commander) 

otra forma es hacerlo desde el WinXP, boton derecho raton "explorar CD" y copias los susodichos drivers a una carpeta accesible desde Gentoo...

a todas luces la menos "elegante" pero igual de eficaz....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Overpeer

No me funciona, no me deja introducir algunos parametros :O

```

Gentrinoo root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper            73152  0

rtc                    10424  0

nvidia               4817332  12

Gentrinoo root # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

w22n51  present

Gentrinoo root # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  Bit Rate:54Mb/s

          RTS thr:1600 B   Fragment thr:2304 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0/100  Signal level:24/154  Noise level:0/154

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Gentrinoo root # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:0D:94:59:F8

          inet addr:81.202.78.27  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.224.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1935909 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:69767 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:12005 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:196666500 (187.5 Mb)  TX bytes:5773323 (5.5 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1200 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:1200 (1.1 Kb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:1F:28:E9

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:c2005000-c2005fff

Gentrinoo root # iwlist scan

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:66:45:DE:A8

                    ESSID:"Nodo-1"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437GHz

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:48Mb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:04:E2:9D:75:52

                    ESSID:"KZWLAN"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437GHz

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:48Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s

Gentrinoo root # iwconfig wlan0 essid "Nodo-1"

Gentrinoo root # iwconfig wlan0 channel 6

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

No entiendo que pasa, parecia funcionar todo ok pero ... :S

Un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

vamos por partes.... (como dijo jack the ripper)

tu PC tiene botoncito que conmuta el wireless (tiene una antenita) el mio si y una vez cargado el driver tienes que darle y debe encenderse una lucecita.

si es asi y no se enciende... es que el driver no esta cargado, y toca hacer  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #loadndisdriver w22n51 

  por lo que dices, puede que sean solo problemas de configuracion.

hiciste el enlace simbolico a "eth0" y en  /etc/conf.d copia la linea que tienes configurada como  "eth0" y la pones exactamente igual debajo pero como "wlan0" 

dame algun dato mas

----------

## Overpeer

ermmerm ......  xD

Ya funciona, el error parece estar en el orden en que se introducen los comandos :O

Tiene que ser: essid - mode - key - channel  :O

No tiene ningun sentido, y no creo que sea ese el problema, pero ahora mismo estoy haciendo ping al  servidor via wireless   :Laughing: 

Queria ponerte una lista de los parametros que me fallaban y probando probando uno por uno  empezando por los que sabia que funcionaban (essid y mode)  al poner channel fallo ... pero al poner key  no, volvi a poner channel y al ver que cuela .... pues ping al server ... OK    :Shocked: 

En fin, historias para no dormir, muchas gracias por tu ayuda  :Wink: 

Por cierto, ¿con añadir  ndiswrapper al  /etc/modules.autoload  ya se carga el driver automaticamente al inicio no? ¿como salvo la configuracion de iwconfig? 

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

te cargara el "ndiswrapper" pero no el driver... (otra vez loadndisdriver xxxx) 

en cuanto a la configuracion... yo lo he hecho como te puse arriba y me funcina perfectamente (solo cargo el driver con ndiswrapper cadad vez) la verdad, es que no me he preocupado por arreglarlo porque no me molesta... pero habra que buscar solucion  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Overpeer

Creo que la solucion va a ser crear un script de arranque, pero ahora mismo no se en que runlevel ni en que momento se ha de realizar todo esto, claro, que no siempre se querra usar el wireless.  Hum,  creo que un script con sintaxis  "wifi start" "wifi stop"  por ejemplo valdria  :Very Happy: 

Esta tarde me pongo a ello.

Un saludo.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

pues no olvides colgarlo aquí  :Wink: 

----------

## Overpeer

Ahi va   :Cool: 

```

#!/bin/bash

# iwconfig

DEV=wlan0                       # Dispositivo inalambrico

ESSID="Nodo-1"                  # ESSID de la red

MODE=Managed                    # Modo de la red

KEY=1111111111                  # Clave WEP

CHANNEL=6                       # Canal usado en la red

# ifconfig

IP=192.168.1.78                 # Direccion IP de la interfaz

MS=255.255.255.0                # Mascara de subred

BC=192.168.1.255                # Direccion de Broadcast

DG=192.168.1.1                  # Ruta por defecto

DNS1=80.58.0.33                # Primer servidor de nombres

DNS2=80.58.32.97               # Segundo servidor de nombres

# Driver

INF=/lib/windrivers/w22n51.INF  # Driver Mircro$oft

NDIS=w22n51                     # Driver NDIS

# Funciones

function inicio()

{

 echo Iniciando Wireless!

 ndiswrapper -i $INF

 modprobe ndiswrapper

 loadndisdriver $NDIS

 iwconfig $DEV essid $ESSID mode $MODE

 iwconfig $DEV key $KEY

 iwconfig $DEV channel $CHANNEL

 ifconfig $DEV up

 ifconfig $DEV $IP netmask $MS broadcast $BC

 route add default gw $DG

 echo "nameserver $DNS1" > /etc/resolv.conf

 echo "nameserver $DNS2" >> /etc/resolv.conf

}

function parada()

{

 echo "Parando Wireless!"

 ifconfig $DEV down

 route del default gw $DW

 ndiswrapper -e $NDIS

 rmmod ndiswrapper

}

function estado()

{

 echo "Driver:"

 ndiswrapper -l |grep $NDIS

 echo

 echo "WLAN:"

 iwconfig $DEV

 echo

 cat /proc/net/wireless

 echo

 echo "INTERFACE:"

 ifconfig $DEV

}

case "$1" in

start)

inicio

echo;;

stop)

parada

echo;;

status)

estado

echo;;

*)

echo "Opcion Incorrecta"

echo "Uso: "

echo "     start : Inicia Wireless"

echo "     stop  : Detiene Wireless"

echo "     status: Muestra el estado";;

esac

```

Yo lo he estado probando y chuta bien  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo

----------

## Gentoosiastix

realmente creo que el script que necesito puede ser bastante mas cortito... no?

veamos... el ndiswrapper se carga en "default" pero! no me carga el driver w22n51 por lo cual el script que necesito, solo tiene que encargarse de que el ndiswrapper "cargue" el driver.

a ver si soy capaz de hacerlo.... (me parece mucho para mi 1º script)

----------

## asph

yo tambien tengo una intel pro 2200bg en mi portatil, y configurarla ha sido de lo más fácil (los drivers ya estan en portage para la 2100 y 2200):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge wireless-tools ipw2200
```

luego ya configurarla (en mi caso por dhcp)

```
iwconfig eth1 ESSID wlan

dhcpcd eth1
```

(cambiando los scripts de inicio lo hace automaticamente al iniciar)

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Aqui estoy en la agotadora tarea de tratar de que funcione el wireless   :Sad:  . Es una notebook HP Pavilion zv6015us, AMD-64 3500, 1 giga ram.

La tarjeta es la maldicion llamada Broadcom   :Twisted Evil:  . Realizo el siguiente orden

emerge ndiswrapper

emerge wireless-tools

luego baje unos driver para 64 de Broadcom (netbc564.inf y BCMWL564.SYS), esto a traves de Gentoo wikipedia, ademas tome los drivers de la particion Windows (bcmwl5.inf y bcml5.sys)

Realice:

ndiswrapper -i path/bcmwl5.inf

los instala pero en dmesg me dice que esos drivers no son de 64 bits ??????, son los que usa windows y el wireless fuinciona perfecto   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

entonces utilizo los otros:

ndiswrapper -i path/netbc564.inf

pero cuando reralizo ndiswrapper - l :

cannot read device descriptor no such device (19)   :Question: 

.

Realmente estoy perdido y cuando mas leo peor es la cosa, ya que por ahi alguien sugiere wp_supplicant y bla bla.......

La informacion esta realmente caotica.

Si alguien tiene una idea por donde pueda orientarme lo agradezco

gracias en avance

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

